# False shed???



## J.huff23

My corn snake was just getting ready for a shed. Her eyes where all milky and her skin was dulled/milky. I tried to feed her last week and she refused food. So I tried again tonight and her eyes and skin arent mlky anymore. But she didnt shed, at least there is no skin in her cage. Did she just eat the old skin? Or di she just have a false shed (for lack of better term/phrase)??

Or did she get stuck in the old skin or something? Im clueless. Any ideas?:?


----------



## halfwaynowhere

all of my snakes do that (2 corns, a king, and a ball python). they get all cloudy and dull, and then go clear again for a few days before shedding. Give her a few more days, she should shed soon.


----------



## crpy

halfwaynowhere said:


> all of my snakes do that (2 corns, a king, and a ball python). they get all cloudy and dull, and then go clear again for a few days before shedding. Give her a few more days, she should shed soon.


lol, she will shed soon, btw my ratsnakes eat opaque full blue they dont care.


----------



## davidbarber1

halfwaynowhere said:


> all of my snakes do that (2 corns, a king, and a ball python). they get all cloudy and dull, and then go clear again for a few days before shedding. Give her a few more days, she should shed soon.


I have seen it my snakes also. Opaque to normal coloration. The snake will shed. Give it a few days. I would not suggest giving live food to an opaque snake btw. But, most of us serve frozen/thawed, which is the way to go.

David


----------



## Mushroom Spore

j.everson23 said:


> Did she just eat the old skin?


I'm pretty sure snakes never, ever do this, ever. Also nth-ing that you didn't wait long enough.


----------



## JohnEDove

They usually shed within 72 hours of the eyes clearing.
Like crpy I seldom have a Corn or Rat Snake refuse food during a shed if I lay the prey where they can easily find it without having to hunt for it.

Edit; It will be helpful for the snake if the humidity is between 50% & 70% during the shed period or you have a humid hide in the enclosure for it.


----------



## Laba-Laba

My sinaloan milksnake goes cloudy for 3/4 days, then clears, then takes about a week to get nekkid...  thats with good humidty to help her along.  She always sheds perfectly though... And she'll eat no matter what!   Guess some snakes just take longer than others. so like others have said, no cause for alarm.


----------



## ScorpDemon

I have a pair of Stimsons pythons that take weeks after they clear up before they shed.


----------



## Mina

That is normal.  All of my snakes (I have 10) go cloudy and blue eyed and then clear up.  Anywhere from 3 days to a week afterwards, they shed.
Sometimes a snake won't eat when its getting ready to shed, sometimes they will.
Most of my corn snakes will eat no matter what, I've only had a couple of refusals from them.  My red tail boas usually will eat when they are about to shed but are much less enthusiastic about it than usual.  Our young ball python eats always, and the adult never does.  With the rosy boas the baby won't eat when she is getting ready to shed, and the adult male will sometimes.
It depends on them.  If they refuse I just wait until their next scheduled feeding day.


----------



## ZooRex

This just means your corn is about to shed with in the next day or so. Same thing happens with my carpet and balls. They dull up and have blue eyes, and then close to the end they're eyes clear up and they're skin actually brightens which can actually look as if they've already shed without it happening. But then its usually that night when they do.


----------



## J.huff23

Oh, I didnt know that the eyes cleared up before a shed! I feel pretty stupid now...lol.

Thanks guys!


----------



## J.huff23

Mushroom Spore said:


> I'm pretty sure snakes never, ever do this, ever. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Wasnt sure. I know Ts eat their molts sometimes and just wondered if snakes do it too. Im still learning a bunch about snakes so be patient with me.


----------



## arachnocat

Sometimes it can take a while. I have 4 snakes and 3 of them were in shed at the same time last month! It took almost a week for my corn snake to shed after his eyes cleared up. Seems like forever when you're waiting to be able to hold/feed them again. At least my little sand boa got lots of attention those few weeks


----------



## clam1991

ummm ts never eat their shed skins either 
they dont have the required equipment
their mouths are basically straws


----------



## J.huff23

clam1991 said:


> ummm ts never eat their shed skins either
> they dont have the required equipment
> their mouths are basically straws



Ummm yes they certainly do.


----------



## J.huff23

clam1991 said:


> ummm ts never eat their shed skins either
> they dont have the required equipment
> their mouths are basically straws



I guesse that they arent exactly _eating_ it. But they do put it in their mouths and completley mess it up. Some think they eat it some not, I guesse its just how you look at it.




http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=135767&highlight=eating+molt


----------



## ballpython2

j.everson23 said:


> I guesse that they arent exactly _eating_ it. But they do put it in their mouths and completley mess it up. Some think they eat it some not, I guesse its just how you look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=135767&highlight=eating+molt


They dont eat it all they suck the moisture out of it causing to wrinkle up and so on.


----------



## J.huff23

Yea I know, thanks.


----------



## J.huff23

She shed yesterday about an hour after feeding.


----------



## JohnEDove

That would have been about 48 hours after your first post that the eyes had cleared up again?


----------



## J.huff23

About that time yea.


----------



## Sandee98

halfwaynowhere said:


> all of my snakes do that (2 corns, a king, and a ball python). they get all cloudy and dull, and then go clear again for a few days before shedding. Give her a few more days, she should shed soon.


Did your snakes also get really smooth again after their eyes cleared up before they shed? This bits still confusing me as my snake did the same thing but she feels like she just shed..


----------



## MetalMan2004

I sincerely hope that snake has shed its skin by now.  This post is from 2008!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

